# Lost Arrow Archery Club 3D shoot



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is the next shoot for Lost Arrow Archery Club

Bob`s Bonus Bonanza April 18th and 19th 8-3 both days

Bob`s Bonus Bonanza Lost Arrow Archery Club In Fond du Lac Awards on a 3-6-9 basis Binoculars allowed, No range finders Food and Refreshments available. Traditional shooters welcome. Will have three targets from 60-80-100 yards for bonus points to shoot at. Adults $ 10.00 Juniors 15 – 17 $5.00 Cadets 12-14 $2.00 Cubs 11 & under Free 

Directions to the Shoot
DIRECTIONS: From Hwy 41: Take Hwy 23 west about 2 miles, turn left on Town Line Road South about 1.5 miles to club grounds. From Hwy 151: Turn north on Townline Rd., 2.5 miles to club grounds. GPS Coordinates: N6247 N43degree 46.083 W088degree 31.424


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

ttt

i looked the course over yesterday it looks like its going to be a dandy


----------

